# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  как перестать обманывать ( Честность)

## Роман Блохин

периодически ловлю себя на обманах(лжи). Вижу но не могу нечего с собой поделать .
Какой путь работы над собой должен я провести чтобы враг внутренний мой исчез и я стал говорить правду?

----------


## Patita Pavana das

Бывает правда временная, а бывает правда вечная. Правда временная - это материальная правда. Что бы мы не говорили о материи - это всегда немножечко не правда, так как в материи есть иллюзия. Поэтому, для того чтобы говорить правду в её истинном смысле, надо говорить о самой Абсолютной Истине. Абсолютная Истина и является той стопроцентной правдой, которую все пытаются найти в этом мире, мире частичной правды. Так что говорить правду - это значит проповедовать послание Господа.

----------


## Роман Блохин

Мои поклоны уважаемый учитель Patita Pavana das !!!

----------

